# Ben Pearson Javelina 966 60# & Mystery Bow



## MikeTM58 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just received two old recurve bows from an uncle of mine. One is a Ben Pearson Javelina Model 966 66” 60# bow ser. No. J-12893. The other I would like some help identifying if any of you tell what type it is from the attached photos. 

About 25 years ago I shot the Javelina for a year or two, and then gave it back to my uncle when I bought my first compound. I recently asked him if he still had it, and he said he thought he had thrown it out :frusty: . I got a call from him on Friday with news that he had found it in the back of one of his warehouse buildings, still in the old wooded case, along with the other mystery bow I am asking about. He said if I wanted them I could have them, he was going to get rid of them anyway (throw them away). I went straight to his house and pick them both up and the case. :bolt: 

I would like to know what length string to use for the Javelina? And I also have a question regarding what looks like a couple of hairline cracks running vertically up the bow in both directions from the handle, (see pictures) is this a big deal or should it be ok to shoot the bow?

Any information on mystery Bow 2 would also be helpful. There is no noticeable text of logos anywhere that I can find.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

62", recurve strings are approx 4 inchs shorter than the length of the bow, just make sure you get one rated for 60#. sorry can't help you with the other, Have fun


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

*Bear Kodiak Hunter?*

The second bow resembles a Bear Kodiak Hunter, it kinda looks like its been refinished? Just a shot in the dark.. A Kodiak Hunter would be a 60" bow.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike - 

The hairline cracks are stress cracks, and I'd be very careful about them. If you decide to shoot the bow mark the ends of the cracks and if there's any signs of elongation retire the bow. Not sure if I'd personally shoot it.

Javes likes a 7.5" brace height, and yes a 62", 14 strand *DACRON* string should get you close. Interesting, the BP Javes were only marketed up to #55xx (#57). 

edit - just looked at the pics, that the old style Jave not the one ones with the larger risers. Check www.archeryarchives.com for more info.

The other bow is too generic looking to venture a guess and could even be a Bingham build or finish your own from the same period as the Jave.

Viper1 out.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*2nd bow*

looks a lot like Bear - there's one hanging in the range at the shop we shoot at ( don't remember the model of the bow).


----------

